# Daughter's 8th Grade Dinner Dance



## jlyoncc1 (Jun 11, 2008)

Thought I would share a few pics of my daughter and her dance. We worked countless hours last weekend and transformed the cafeteria. The theme was "School Daze - A Winter Wonderland". If it had only been chilly in there! It was really hot as we have had 100+ weather here - no air in the cafeteria but we managed to keep it in the upper 80's. She is growing up.....sniff, sniff.


----------



## Isa (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello Dee

Your daughter is beautiful .

Good work for the cafeteria, the decorations are super nice.

Isa


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 11, 2008)

That decorating job is fantastic!! Very impressive. Looks like two very beautiful ladies in that photo.


----------



## Josh (Jun 11, 2008)

wow dee, the decorations look awesome! thats a great photo of you two. like mother like daughter...


----------



## Isa (Jun 11, 2008)

josh said:


> wow dee, the decorations look awesome! thats a great photo of you two. like mother like daughter...



Dee

I did not know it was you on the pic. It is a very nice picture of you and your daughter.

Isa


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone! It was a lot of fun getting it ready! The kids loved it.


----------



## tortoiseguru44 (Jun 11, 2008)

your daughter is freakin HOT!!!!!!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jun 12, 2008)

Ok tortoise guru I appreciate the compliment but she is in 8th grade!!!! LOL


----------

